# Is this bentgrass?



## Danno99 (Aug 9, 2018)

I have a strong suspicion that it is, but I'd like to get another opinion.


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

Unfortunately, in the last picture your finger is in focus and not the grass. So I can not see any details. Creeping bentgrass should have fine grooves on the upper side of the leaf and the underside is matte with leafs only up to 4" long. The ligula is relatively long and the vernation is rolled.


----------



## Danno99 (Aug 9, 2018)

I could try and get a better picture, but is it possible that you can link me to an image that shows bentgrass in detail?
My plan was to use Tenacity on this, but even if it isn't Bentgrass, but some other undesirable grass, using Tenacity shouldn't cause any issues, you think?

Thanks!


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

You can find some pictures at Wikipedia (Agrostis stolonifera) or here: https://plantscience.psu.edu/outreach/plant-id/grasses/bentgrass_creeping.

However, it could also be Poa trivialis. It has a similar growth habit with stolons, but has no grooves on the top of the leaves and is more yellow-green than blue-green.

About Tenacity: Sorry, I have no experience with it cause it's not available here.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Here are some good pics of Nimblewill, which can be confused with Bentgrass. the last pic looks like it could be nimblewill.

https://extension.psu.edu/nimblewill-muhlenbergia-schreberi


----------

